# Primera Liga 31-08



## A_Skywalker (Aug 20, 2008)

Ath. Bilbao v Almeria

31/08/2008 16:00 BST
  1.90 3.25 3.75 All Bets (1) 
Atletico Madrid v Malaga

31/08/2008 16:00 BST
  1.45 3.75 7.00 All Bets (1) 
Deportivo v Real Madrid

31/08/2008 16:00 BST
  3.75 3.25 1.90 All Bets (1) 
Espanyol v Real Valladolid

31/08/2008 16:00 BST
  1.75 3.25 4.50 All Bets (1) 
Numancia v Barcelona

31/08/2008 16:00 BST
  5.50 3.60 1.55 All Bets (1) 
Osasuna v Villarreal

31/08/2008 16:00 BST
  2.80 3.20 2.30 All Bets (1) 
Racing Santander v Sevilla

31/08/2008 16:00 BST
  2.60 3.20 2.50 All Bets (1) 
Real Betis v Recreativo Huelva

31/08/2008 16:00 BST
  1.80 3.25 4.20 All Bets (1) 
Sporting Gijon v Getafe

31/08/2008 16:00 BST
  2.60 3.20 2.50 All Bets (1) 
Valencia v Mallorca

31/08/2008 16:00 BST
  1.75 3.25 4.50 All Bets (1)


----------

